# White repairable auto sedan in Seattle



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Taxman said:


> Don't see many 2nd gen diesels at the insurance auctions, especially light hits with no airbag damage:
> https://www.iaai.com/vehicle?itemid=26169212&RowNumber=1
> 
> Bumper might be saveable, hood, grilles and fenders not.
> ...


Very interesting. Not too far from me. It has no keys.. damage doesn't look too bad. With no airbag deployment it couldn't have been hit too hard. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

It's the best (and lowest mileage) 2G diesel I've seen in the six months I've been looking. 

My avatar car was hit a lot harder than the Seattle car. It was tapped in the left quarter and rear door, spinning it into the concrete wall on the left shoulder of the freeway. The pic is after disassembly and before repairs were started. Frame cradle was unbent, but everything above the cradle (radiator support, inner bumper structure, inner fenders) was shoved more than an inch to the right. Side curtain and all four front airbags were blown. Damage was all sheet metal, grille/headlights and bumper plastic except for four hours of frame labor to put the radiator/bumper support back where they belonged. All four radiators were undamaged. 

My question on the Seattle car is whether a truck bumper speared it in the upper grille and took out the transmission cooler, A/C condenser, and radiator. My car hit a wall so it didn't get penetration damages.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Estimated repair cost is $7800.. I'd have to assume the radiator, intercooler, etc. Is toast. Probably rear ended a truck as you noted. It could also have DPF damage as well, being on the front of the engine.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Why would under $8k total this? Also the plastic engine cover looks faded to **** or maybe it's just the light? Mine is still black as the day I bought it almost 9k miles ago.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

HondaTech2016 said:


> Why would under $8k total this? Also the plastic engine cover looks faded to **** or maybe it's just the light? Mine is still black as the day I bought it almost 9k miles ago.


I think it's just the way the sun is reflecting on that engine cover. On further look, I'd guess some significant front structural problems. The fenders in front of both front doors are clearly damaged, the hit had to be pretty hard to do that. It may have been hit in a parking lot when parked and that would explain no airbag deployment.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

An interesting thing is that if you look closely at the odometer picture it says kilometers and not miles....


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

powermax said:


> An interesting thing is that if you look closely at the odometer picture it says kilometers and not miles....


Seattle is not far from Canada.. perhaps the prior owner was Canadian, and had a wreck driving south of the border.. that would perhaps explain how it was totaled with what seems to be reparable damage. There is also no keys.. perhaps the original owner was long gone and out of the country before the insurance company could get a hold of the keys..


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

2018 Premier 1.4L, clean title, rental fleet car. Do 2018 fleet cars get the same 100k powertrain warranty as my 2017?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Taxman said:


> 2018 Premier 1.4L, clean title, rental fleet car. Do 2018 fleet cars get the same 100k powertrain warranty as my 2017?


This one I don't understand, as I'm not a repair guy, but $6,700 worth of damage will cause an insurance company to send something like this to auction? I always thought they would fix things up to at least 50% of market value.

It must be because it's so new, that costs are unknown? Their theory is rather sell it than take the risk of fixing it? 

I thought only cars with the fleet RPO code got the 100K powertrain warranty, but they didn't get the first two maintenance service visits paid for. In my opinion a better deal, if you really could get a fleet. You'd have to check up on gmfleet.com

I didn't think the 2017's as a standard had 100K powertrain. 60K miles right? Unless fleet?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

This 2018 is being sold by Sixt Rent A Car LLC, not an insurance company. 
Hertz was the owner of record on my 2017's title. No insurance company involved, but I have seen Hertz and Enterprise take cars to auction with salvage titles. (my 2017 is clean title, and was hit a lot harder than my 2016 which is now Rebuilt title)

In the case of this 2018, I'd assume it's not pretty enough to rent out, so they're flipping it and buying another. 

I didn't realize Fleet was an RPO code. Would that show on the build sticker in my spare tire well?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't have access to a service manual for a 2017 or 2018, but if you look at the ordering guide on gmfleet.com typically you will see the Service ID codes or RPO codes.. I believe fleet is on there.

Typically when trying to determine what type of equipment is on a new generation GM product you can tell by the RPO codes listed as part of the fleet guides much earlier than dealer standard literature. 

I'm just a Cruze Fanatic, but it makes sense. Fleets need this info earlier in the sales cycle than your average public customer.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I couldn't find any data on the 2018 Premier, other than it was originally registered in Florida on October 20.

Back to the white 2017 diesel:
It was registered in Washington, involved in a rear end collision in King County on September 23, and it's already bid up to $4000:


09-23-2017 County :King
State :WA * Vehicle Description : *2017 Chevrolet Cruze
*Type of Crash: *Injury From Same Direction - Both Going Straight - Both Moving - Rear-end
*Vehicle Type: *Passenger Car
*Posted Speed: *60 MPH
*Vehicle Action: *Going Straight Ahead
*Vehicle Parked?: *No
*Struck Fixed Object?: *No
*Vehicle Defect: *No Defects
*Damage Severity: *Greater Than $1,000
*Est. Damage Amount: *Greater Than $1,000
*Towing Indicator?: *Yes
*Vehicle Fire?: *No
*Driver Airbag Status: *Not Deployed
*Pass. Airbag Deployed?: *No


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

DC Diesel. 
370 miles. 
@atikovi can spend 3 years restoring it and then auction it on eBay.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Or 3 years parting it out.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Sold, $6500 to a bidder on site.


----------

